# Is 340 lbs too heavy for Full Suspension?



## reeder (Feb 27, 2020)

I've been riding a hardtail for the last 2 years, and would love to get into a FS bike but I have some concerns about the rear suspension supporting my weight. I've gotten a lot of mixed feedback from local shops and suspension manifacturers. Figured I'd check here and see if there are others my size that have been able to pull it off? For reference, I live in Utah and we have trails ranging from simple flow to gnarly bike-park DH trails. I'm not looking to do anything too crazy, I'd say right now I'm most comfortable with flow trails with minor tech. Thanks!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Hard to say. Some FS bikes have weight limits up to 300 pounds while others may not have one posted. Trek is really great about posting weight limits on their web pages for each bike. The difficult part is finding a shock that can support your weight. Most shocks may only handle up to 300 pounds in total weight. There might be a shock out there that can handle more weight than 300 but I wouldn't know which make and model that can actually do it.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Here's a thread on the very same topic for a couple of years ago. Yeah things have changed, but this could get you heading in the right direction.

https://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-tall-riders/am-i-too-heavy-full-suspension-1052623.html

Another one on rear shocks alone.

https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/rear-shock-issues-heavier-rider-1078980.html


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

didnt see many heavy riders respond.

walk into the walmart and pick up two bags of water softener salt and carry them across the store for ten minutes. then think about how much nicer it is not to have to carry them around after you set them down. 

drop the weight first and then reward yourself with a killer bike. 

im 260 and my fs bike doesnt appreciate it at all. but its worth any issues to protect my lower back.

weight loss tip. do a cardio ride every other day. absolutely avoid all sugar and limit the carbs! you will drop 30lbs in 6 weeks.


----------



## reeder (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks for the responses! I've decided to hold off and keep dropping weight first. I did end up picking up a new (to me) Santa Cruz Chameleon that has a fox 36 factory fork. I'm going to run plus tires and call that good for now. Then when I get down to 250 or so I'll revisit the FS idea.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

There is never a good response to your question regarding obese riders and full suspension bicycles.

You might want to look at a custom built bicycle but thats expensive. You can look at buying a used dh fs bicycle and fabricating something up, welding beefier mounts/moving mounts, looking at scooter/moped shocks.

There is another option, FAT BIKE. The extra cushioning of the extra air in the tire helps out a lot.

Yet another option, Suspension Seat Post. I believe I remember reading one was rated for 350lbs, but it could have been 300lbs. I will look now.
https://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales...lydes-over-300lbs-full-suspension-743267.html

You could also look at buying a seat with big ole springs on them, old school style.

More links
https://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales...00lbs-full-suspension-743267.html#post8519120


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

reeder said:


> Thanks for the responses! I've decided to hold off and keep dropping weight first. I did end up picking up a new (to me) Santa Cruz Chameleon that has a fox 36 factory fork. I'm going to run plus tires and call that good for now. Then when I get down to 250 or so I'll revisit the FS idea.


Excellent idea. Keep riding. It gets better and better all the time. Stay safe.

Helpful warning for everyone... including myself.
After my daughter's classmate's dad dropped of a heart attack at 40 (not bike related) i dont take any new riders out with me without a quick discussion of how hard is too hard. So consider talking to your doctor regarding heart risks and investing in a heart rate monitor. Mostly because studies show that less than max heart rate is more effective to weight loss activity. It also adds something new to keep riding interesting!


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Fuse6F said:


> Excellent idea. Keep riding. It gets better and better all the time. Stay safe.
> 
> Helpful warning for everyone... including myself.
> After my daughter's classmate's dad dropped of a heart attack at 40 (not bike related) i dont take any new riders out with me without a quick discussion of how hard is too hard. So consider talking to your doctor regarding heart risks and investing in a heart rate monitor. Mostly because studies show that less than max heart rate is more effective to weight loss activity. It also adds something new to keep riding interesting!


To add to this...Google target heart rate chart. You age, sex and current weight all play a factor in finding each persons target heart rate for weight loss, cardio, etc.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am surprised no one has yet said
"Lay off the cookies"

Losing weight is hard work
We are lazy folks


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

matt4x4 said:


> I am surprised no one has yet said
> "Lay off the cookies"


How is this helpful? If you don't have anything useful to add just move on to a topic you are more educated about instead of insulting the OP.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I recall some posts saying that Yeti frames had an unpublished weight limit of 250 or 300 lbs, and when questioned that such seems low, they argued that some brands design for even lower weight limits, especially those with a race focus. I think Trek was also mentioned to have a similar weight limit, to show that it can be an industry standard. Something about engineering in safety margins, and how overbuilding stuff is excess grams to their athletic racers.

Like others said, the shocks themselves have limits on how much air pressure or how firm of a coil they can run. The firmer coils themselves tend to be longer and thicker, so can run into fitment issues and need a tool that pre-compresses the coil to even install them.

I've seen big guys break their FS bikes, hucking to flat maybe 2.5 feet, bottoming the shock and snapping the seat tube (design with upper rocker pivot point on seat tube, such as Maestro). I even have it on video.






I see this kind of break happen multiple times since, able to identify it as an undersprung shock issue. Examples include a report of three Yeti SB130 breaking at a Texas enduro race, YouTuber snapping a seat tube and crashing...

https://forums.mtbr.com/yeti/stop-picking-up-your-yeti-shock-more-broken-yetis-1100154.html


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

When the time comes just buy a bike from a brand that favors durability and fun over light weight race bike design. Do NOT look at a Yeti. I've seen multiple 160lb riders break their frames on Green trails. Not joking. 

Brands like Kona (Process), Transition, etc. Maybe Pivot? I would personally stick to aluminum too, but there are exceptions. 

From what little I've read about rear shocks for heavier guys, the Manitou Mcleod gets raving reviews, but there may be other options. If you want better insight I'd reach out to companies that service suspension and/or do custom tunes. They have a wealth of knowledge that many manufacturers and bike shops don't possess.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

World Champs injure themselves on green trails; Aaron Gwin lost his teeth riding a trailhead parking lot. Some legends even die doing easy stuff, like Jordie Lunn. It's part of a mentality of being highly capable, and looking for something challenging where none is really expected. Yetis survive punishment being ridden by the likes of Richie Rude at the absolute highest & most demanding level of the sport. I presume the ones that broke were stunt-ridden. Just saying, to counter the bias... I'm skeptical of the whole brand image thing.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just saying its a common post from other people more thin and lighter then us heavy weights. Its hard work to lose 100+ lbs when we want to ride now.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

I can give you some first hand experience. When I built my first full suspension bike I was 335 lbs. It was an Ican chiner frame. Fork's were zero issue as long as it was a 34mm or larger stanchion, where I struggled was the rear shock. That is until I found the Manitou McLeod. I rode that bike on tamer trails with no large jumps or big drops, but never broke anything. 

Im now about 280 pounds and ride an Intense Recluse. In front is a Rockshox Lyrik with a Push ACS3 coil kit/HC97, and in the back is a Fox DHX RC4 rear coil shock with a 650lb spring. Again, never had any issues with anything breaking on the bike. Now, Im not hucking 6 ft drops to flat or anything like that (although I would without worry if I had them on our local trails, and the balls to do it) so take that into account.

If you decide to get a full suspension bike, try and find something that Manitou has a shock size for. My favorite setup prior to what I've got now was a Mattoc Pro in front with a McLeod in the back. Worked amazing, didnt have to have it so pumped full of air that the rear shock felt like it was locked out, nor did it ride so deep in its mid stroke that it wallowed all over the place.


----------



## jaks (Feb 2, 2005)

Look for a bike that has a low and progressive leverage ratio to support your weight with less pressure. Guerrilla Gravity Smash or Norco Range or last gen Norco Sight seem like some examples.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Luna Cycle has a suspension seat post rated for 375lbs.

Cirrus BodyFloat 2.1 Suspension Seat Post
Extra Large (260-375 lbs)
We have them in stock 27.2 but can provide shims to fit any seat from 27.2 to 31.6mm
https://lunacycle.com/cirrus-bodyfloat-2-1-suspension-seat-post/

Along with a rigid fat bike with 4-5" wide tires would be cush!


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

340 here on a 2019 transition sentinel, holding up well after almost a year of rding. Biggest thing you hvae to consider is rear leverage ratio. I'm at max air pressure on the sentinel. Some frames you can't get enough air pressure for the support you need.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

What is the biggest spring you can buy?
I remember seeing 800lb springs.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

If you find the right frame that works, I own an Orbea Rallon, an Evil Insurgent, and an Evil Calling, also used to own an Intense Tracer T275 and a Trek Scratch Air 9. Both the Calling and Rallon Currently run Fox DHX2 700lb coils, Calling could use a 750 but that doesn't exist so I run a bit more sag with it. Rallon is set up perfectly. Both worked just as well on the Factory air shocks they came with. You'll need to find a frame that runs close as close to a 1:1 ratio vs your body weight in the air shock and make sure the shock holds 350psi like the DPX2 does. Shock types also come into play, some run on different psi on the same frame. With my Insurgent, I couldn't get enough air in the shock for sag when I was 340, but swapped to an Ohlin's stx22 Air and ran is at 250psi and the bike worked phenomenal. Any other shock and the bike would not have worked for me. New Ibis tunes are designed for lighter riders so Ripmo v2 etc run on really high pressures so they won't work. Yeti won't work either, on their setup pages shock psi's max out for 280-300lbs riders. Yes I run Carbon, frame and wheels, but I don't do drops over 3 ft, and haven't broken any of them. Ridden all over Northern California, Sedona, New England, etc. Rockier the better, no issues.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

matt4x4 said:


> What is the biggest spring you can buy?
> I remember seeing 800lb springs.


Fox makes 800lb Steel spring but they tend to be too long, some use spring compressors to install them but then preload is too high from the start which can be dangerous. Fox SLS springs are great and go to 700lbs in 61mm and 67mm stroke, Ohlins makes a 708lb spring...RS only goes up to 650. Push doesn't like Big Clydes and only goes up to 550lbs


----------



## my02 (Aug 17, 2005)

I was chatting to Benedikt Magnusson last year about his MTB.

He says that Santa Cruz were happy to offer a warranty to someone of his weight (around 375lb). I think he's on a Hightower. 

And if anyone can put the power down on a bike, its him!


----------



## Racecar (Oct 10, 2019)

Fuse6F said:


> weight loss tip. do a cardio ride every other day. absolutely avoid all sugar and limit the carbs! you will drop 30lbs in 6 weeks.


Great advice, that's exactly what I am doing now, and eating really small meals, lost 9 lbs in 12 days so far. I was shocked to find how much sugar is in Gatoraide, lemonade, and even grapefruit juice. Now I only drink unsweetened grapefruit juice, or 100% apple no added sugar. It tastes great. It's amazing how great you feel when you get all of that sugar out of your body, and stop overeating every meal. It does take will power. Every ten minutes I think of food, just have to tell myself, I don't need it.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm 265~lbs I ride a Giant trance Advanced 2 (CF) ... I've had zero issues with the frame the stock shock can be inflated up to 325psi so I have been able to get the sag right... I am not a huge fan of jumps.. but I have hucked this bike off some 2~3ft drops no problems ... 

anyways I have been riding this bike for over a year with zero issues... of course 265 is quite a bit from 340... but if you can get down under 300~ I don't think you'd have too many problems... 

Hucking to flat isn't really a great idea in the 1st place. .. and should probably be avoided (imho). 

I don't remember where but I saw a Giant document that listed max rider weight as 300lbs at some point..


----------



## IceBuerg (Apr 7, 2015)

my02 said:


> I was chatting to Benedikt Magnusson last year about his MTB.
> 
> He says that Santa Cruz were happy to offer a warranty to someone of his weight (around 375lb). I think he's on a Hightower.
> 
> And if anyone can put the power down on a bike, its him!


I'm about 310-315 in gear, and I've put 1500 miles on a Hightower LT with basically no problems. The Fox DPS EVOL shock takes up to 350psi and I run about 310 in it. The hardest part of the whole endeavor was finding a shock pump that would pump past 300psi (Rock Shox makes one, which I bought and have had no problems with). I hesitated for over a year when deciding whether or not to buy a full suspension bike. I shouldn't have waited. I thought I'd blow shock seals, bust bearings, or at the very least, not be able to get a decent suspension setup locked down, but none of those have been a problem. I ride it pretty hard and it handles everything I throw at it. In fact, I found rear hubs to be the limiting factor...I went through three lower-grade hubs before springing for a DTSwiss 350, and now everything seems bulletproof.

tl;dr Santa Cruz takes care of us big boys. Heck, the Hightower was named after a clyde that works there, if I remember correctly.


----------

